# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  > [مساعدة] cd غيرررر موجود

## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لو سمحتوووو ساعدوني 
اني جهاززي dell
والهاردسك احترررق وغيروووه لي 
والجديد مايطلع فيه مشغل السيدي cd
ارجووو منكم مساعدتي 
لاعدمنا وياكم انشاء الله

----------

